# Its here OK Sugar Show!!!



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Oklahoma State Sugar Art Show
October 7, 2006 10:00am to 11:00pm
October 8, 2006 10:00am to 6:30pm

Tulsa Fair Grounds
Expo Building, Upper Level
Tulsa, Oklahoma

http://www.oksugarartshow.com

Thought some of you might be interested in this....

Best Regards Cakerookie....


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

thanks! I'm gonna try to go this year.:bounce: 

Eeyore


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Great! We have a few folks here that are entering this year wish them luck!

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Momoreg, Panini.... anyone else? Come on-- get your game on! :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think the theme this year is cakes from around the world. That's pretty wide open, don't ya think. Now that I know how to post a picture I can let you follow the road to competition. The cake will probably be the result of about ten or twelve cake tries. My right hand has moved on so the old man will be doing it himself.
Eeyore, Will you be entering the comp. There is a bunch of catagories.
Also, I'm not an ICES person but the national show is here in my town this year. I'm planning on a lot of CT visitors to Panini. It's just up the road a piece.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just wanted to say, my lovely better half says I will be entering the Ices show also. Seems we're already involved. Anyone in Big D want in?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'll be entering in OK. I have a vague idea of my design. Now all I need is time to work on it!:lol:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck to all of you from CT you enter.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo,
Is it cakes from around the world?
I used a bunch of neopreme today constructing a poured yellow cone which will be a crocembouche topper.I was thinking a world sphere on top, but don't want to go further until I know the real theme.
My kitchen is open to you, if you want to come early.
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Pan!!!

How far are you from there? So you're seriously entering? I'd love to see you again, and what fun it'll be if you compete too!

Yes, it's wedding cakes around the world. I think it's open to interpretation, and it really is so broad that you can do virtually anything. I decided to focus on a particular part of the world, but that may change. It really is so much easier to make something outrageous without the worry of flying with the cake. I do feel a bit limited by that, and I may actually take you up on your offer.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Hey, I was in ICES this month with my Kindergartners!
They were a hoot!

What are the different catagories?

I am thinking about it, I don't know how I'd travel......hmmmm..
I did tell my flower guy to do it. His work is to die for.
Can you go as a pair?



:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Let's see?? a pair of what? 
M. I don't have a clue! I know I'm doing the show. I wonder if I can use the same3 cake as OK?

Momo,
How much fun would that be?!!!!
I don't know how far, 3 hrs?
Yes I'm serious, although it was to be with Erica, but oh well.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Mbrown, that's great! Where will you be travelling from???

Pan, you've got me thinking...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thr ICES show is at a nice large venue about 10 min. from me.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo,
I extend my kitchen to you and anyone else in need of space. I will gladly drive from Dallas. I've got enough room in the yukxl, if not we'll take a delivery van.
The kitchen is small but large enough for this. I have all necessary tools. I have a sugar station + tons of isomalt-glucose-pumps everything.Fully stocked airbrush station, many guns-color-etc. needed for air brushing. 
pics of kit. Let me know your needs and it will be there.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh, you're gonna help me win the gold, huh???:lol: 

Thanks, Pan. I'm trying to keep the last minute stuff to a minimum, as I did last year, but as my design comes along, I'll definitely let you know.

Trouble is, we have a California vacation booked for Sept. 22-29th, so I need to have this all worked out before then.

Then, of course, during the OK show, I have 2 wedding cakes due here. Gotta love multi-tasking!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You always have the option of shipping stuff down ahead of time. I'm sure it will be fine, unless it's great, than someone may drop the box 
pan


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Im not entering this year...but Im definately attending. cant wait.

Good luck to you all. See you there.

eeyore


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Eeyore,
Great. We gathered for dinner last year. Entrees at one place and dessert at another, hope you and all CTers will join us. Tom (Henry) you out there reading? I'll call ya.
Pan
Momo, what if we entered one event as ChefTalk, think Nicko would mind? Maybe that rose box thing?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, I think it could work. We'll fill it with ChefTalk bonbons.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just thought we could get some CT exposure with a nice plaque or something with the CT logo


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh, I thought you were joking. That's a good idea. Maybe in one of the non-wedding competitions.


----------



## gsantiago (May 22, 2006)

I so want to go and see this  I have never been to a show before, but I can't wait for the convention at the Jacob Javotz to come around again, I get free admission to it


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi Pan,

Yes, I'm here, reading right along, sounds exciting. 

I live in Tulsa and was excited to meet Panini and Momoreg last year and see all the creativity oozing through the exhibit. Panini's assistant was here then and walked me through the exhibits and explained a lot of the nuances of the decorating biz. 

The Sugar Arts Show is just a small part of the whole week-long Tulsa State Fair, which includes everything from livestock to quilting competition, the whole midway thing, exhibits galore. Last year they even had a tasting session for Oklahoma Wineries. So, if you come, bring your walking shoes!

If I can do anything from here for you, hotel recommendations or whatever, please let me know.

Henry (aka Tom)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Tom, I hope we can get together again. We had a great time last year!


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

It's done! Airline tickets are bought and hotel room reserved. Yay.

My boss may be entering the grooms cake competition. She's been on the phone with Kerry Vincent (sp?) and she wants to see a picture of the cake my boss wants to do and then we'll see if she's accepted. I don't know if they will be using assistants or not. We'll see. I'll keep you posted.

Yay
eeyore


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ut oh! were supposed to let someone see what we're doing??
Eeyore,
Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

She never asked me for such a thing. Maybe it's only for the smaller cakes?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

are you signed up yet? I was just having visions of talking to K.Vincent.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

forms and written directions are the manufacturers suggested way of doing things.Those are the first things in the trash.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I haven't signed up yet, but I have the forms, and it tells you what to do on the form. I believe that last year I just submetted them To Loydene Barrett, and didn't speak with Kerry until things drew closer. Both are very easy to talk to, and try their best to answer questions you may have.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I think that it is just for the grooms cake competition that your design has to be approved. My boss said that they are only letting 4 people compete. I think the Food Network is putting it on.

I'm not real sure of all the specs but I'll let you know when i learn more.

CAN'T WAIT!:roll: 

eeyore


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

No No say it isn't so.
I looked at all the paperwork ahead of time to see if FN is even going to be there. I figured they pass because they were there last year and the ICES event is so close.
Well we all know how I feel about FN. If they are involved in anyway I will graciously bow out. My posts in other threads will show how sincere I am.
Oh well, I might as well tell you my theme. A pagoda with poured sugar roofs etc.
I'll drive up to see the show, bring pictures, but don't want to have any work possibly used by them, eswpecially if they decide it might be fun to run through the livestock pens on the way to setting them up.
pan


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Panini, 

Dont do anything rash. I said I THINK the food network is involved. This is purely 3rd hand info. Like I said, I dont have all the facts yet. 

eeyore


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Pan, perhaps you can ask them not to film your cake. I don't think any of us is going to steal your idea, so take it back, and do it!!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh, I'll make the cake. Just spent a bunch of dough on neopreme mats. I just won't bring it there. I really have a thing with FN. It's just me, I've been known to be stubborn about things:lol: 
It's really no big deal. Nothing's changed, trust me. I'm looking forward to it, plus I need to meet with Dominic the mold person.
I can't remember where I read this but someone in the Austin, TX area is spending 3-4 hours on there cake everyday and is worried about finishing it.
What the devil can they be working on. The worst part is, I think the competition should be for wedding cake that can actually be sold and delivered. I mean, I'm spending a little time with the sketch and making a couple of molds for the poured sugar, but if I can't do this cake in a reasonable amount of time so that it would be profitable, I would not show it to the public if they can't get it.
Last year, Erica and I dissagreed on a couple of cakes, although, maybe not the most perfect cake, there were some really nice cakes that brides would like. She like the Indian looking cake, and I explained that would be a one in a thousand sale. It's difficult to get people to turn over 5-10k for a cake.
Maybe I just have the words show and competition jumbled. I would save perfect for competition with my peers. and show for the public.
make any sense? It's truly fun doing the dry ice thing and delivering in 100 degree wheather already. We had 7 approx an hour apart from each other. Lucky 3 were walk-in drops.
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yay:smiles: You worried me!

Yes, I understand what you're saying. Next week, I'm doing a cake that looks like...you guessed it...a variation on my cake from Oklahoma. The bride picked that, but in different colors, and with fresh flowers. 

Hey, Pan, I don't know how you deal with the TX heat and wedding cakes. I'd be a basket case.:lol: 

I think that anyone who has 3-4 hours a day to spend on this competition can't possibly be a professional! Any pro is WWAAAYYY too busy right now to even touch the cake until the real weddings ease up a bit.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The delivery is all in the boxing. 1"thickX12"longX6"wide. dry ice in Graduated boxes.

say you have an 18"base. You box an 18 inside a 20" and the dry ice in the inside of the voids between the boxes. A must is another box made and slipped down over the the bottom box. The're little refrigetators.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Smart. Can you buy your dry ice that way, or do you have to chip it?


----------

